# Help rename this forum



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2007)

There will likely be some long awaited upcoming forum announcements within the next few days that will require the renaming of this forum to something more appropriate.  (more on that to come later)

With that in mind...does anyone have any recommendations on what to rename this forum too as it will serve as the location for discussions involving resort systems that dont have their own private subforum...be it hotel based or not (ie disney too).

Winner gets a tasty pastry of his or her choice =)


----------



## bradykp (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm new, so limited exposure to the different forums, but how about something like "Big Brand Timeshare Systems" or "Recognizeable Time Share Systems"

or something like that.

you want to differentiate between known brand names and lesser known individual brands right?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2007)

well...this forum will simply serve as a discussion forum for all timeshare systems that do not have their own subforum.  but we would like to include if possible some of the names of the more widely known systems in the title so that it becomes more obvious to new users where they should post their questions.

ie...Disney

there is no obvious place on the board for disney questions...since its not a hotel..and it doesnt have its own forum (nor will it as there is not enough activity to warrant it at the moment).

So we would like to get away from the "hotel based" name in the title and make it more user friendly if this makes sense.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 14, 2007)

There have been repeated requests for Starwood Owners to have their own forum (like Marriott) - I would like to see a separate Starwood Forum.  Other than that - if we are still mixed in with the others - I don't care what it is called.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not sure which brands are branching off into their own forums... Starwood? Hyatt? HGVC?

What does that leave?  "DVC and other systems"

How many do you think will be left to discuss?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2007)

yes there will be up to 2 new forums for two of the more frequently mentioned chains.

(no I dont want to get into an argument or discussion about which chains get the forums...either now...or when they are announced0 =)


----------



## Denise L (Nov 14, 2007)

We could be generic and call it "Other Systems" and in parentheses, put in DVC, Hyatt, etc., naming a few of the more well-known ones that are left.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 14, 2007)

Other Timeshare Groups
Other Clubs
Other Vacation Clubs
Other Mini Systems

I personally like the suggestion "Other Systems"


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 14, 2007)

How about: Other Independent Timeshare Systems: Discussion of Independent timeshare systems that do not have dedicated forums (e.g. Brand A, Brand B, Brand C, etc.)


----------



## bobcat (Nov 14, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> How about: Other Independent Timeshare Systems: Discussion of Independent timeshare systems that do not have dedicated forums (e.g. Brand A, Brand B, Brand C, etc.)



What about the name Time Share Wizards.....


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 14, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> How about: Other Independent Timeshare Systems: Discussion of Independent timeshare systems that do not have dedicated forums (e.g. Brand A, Brand B, Brand C, etc.)



I like this idea. But get rid of the word "Independent"

Other Timeshare Systems: Discussion of timeshare systems without a dedicated forums (e.g. Brand A, Brand B, Brand C, etc.)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2007)

Timeshare pot luck? 
Timeshare Grab Bag?

(these came in email)  =)


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 14, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> I like this idea. But get rid of the word "Independent"
> 
> Other Timeshare Systems: Discussion of timeshare systems without a dedicated forums (e.g. Brand A, Brand B, Brand C, etc.)



What do you have against Independence?  Heck, an entire country was founded on that concept!  

Whaaa...you want a "Dependent" System? :rofl: 

(All of this stated with my tounge firmly planted in my cheek)


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2007)

Timeshare Networks & Clubs, including:  X, Y & Z


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 14, 2007)

Resort Blender

Timeshare Left Overs

Ebay Orphans

The OTHER Guys

The rest

....


----------



## Transit (Nov 14, 2007)

composite timeshares


----------



## linsj (Nov 14, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> Timeshare Left Overs....



That was my first thought when I read the announcement.  But none of these vacation clubs are leftovers!


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 14, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> The OTHER Guys
> 
> The rest
> 
> ....



I like these.  Or it could be "All the Rest"

nonutrix


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 14, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Timeshare Networks & Clubs, including:  X, Y & Z



hey thats not bad!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 14, 2007)

*Big Chain Resort Forum.*

How About _Big Chain Resort Forum_ -- you know, the big chains like Hilton, Sheraton, Marriott, etc. ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Suzy (Nov 15, 2007)

Not knowing which hotels are breaking off into their own, I like:

Brand Name - Disney, Hilton, Hyatt, Starwood

Independent - Bluegreen, Diamond/Sunterra, Westgate, Wyndham

I like Brand Name and Generic, but this sounds more like the grocery store brands, so I would pick Independent instead.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> hey thats not bad!



I think it makes sense when you are describing:

Starwood Vacation *Network*
Hilton Grand Vacation *Club*
Disney Vacation *Club*
Hyatt Vacation *Club*


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 15, 2007)

Suzy said:


> Not knowing which hotels are breaking off into their own, I like:
> 
> Brand Name - Disney, Hilton, Hyatt, Starwood
> 
> ...



This is along the lines of what I was thinking...except just list the names without the descriptor words of "Brand name" and "Independent". If the names are listed specifically, who really needs the addition of them?

Same thing for Denise's idea... drop the general descriptor words and just list the clubs and networks in/for that specific forum. Can't get any clearer than that.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 15, 2007)

ok...new forums to be added are Starwood and Hilton.

This will make Marriott, Wyndham, Starwood and Hilton HGVC with their own....and the rest will be left in this forum with a new name.

Hopefully that will make the naming game easier.

I still like Denise's idea best sofar.


----------



## killman (Nov 15, 2007)

Just a point of clarification...
I'm fairly new to this forum and to vacation clubs in general. What is the difference between Hilton and Hilton/HGVC as far as naming new forums?
I'm an HGVC owner, so I'm just trying to figure which forum I will need to go to ask questions and receive answers.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 15, 2007)

sorry...it was just mentioned for convenience.  HGVC or hilton grand vacations club will be the new forum.


----------



## killman (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks. That was what I was thinking, but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 15, 2007)

The Hilton forum should be named something like  "The Hilton Forum"  I'd suggest not using HGVC since the discussion will be about all the Hilton branded TS which include  HGVC, HIGVC and the Hilton affiliated TS.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 15, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> There will likely be some long awaited upcoming forum announcements within the next few days that will require the renaming of this forum to something more appropriate.  (more on that to come later)
> 
> With that in mind...does anyone have any recommendations on what to rename this forum too as it will serve as the location for discussions involving resort systems that dont have their own private subforum...be it hotel based or not (ie disney too).



Will this have subsections? If so shouldn't Marriott and Wyndham be moved into this new catagory? Why leave them under resorts", when really what is listed there now are geographical areas and not resorts?


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 15, 2007)

What is the requirements/parameters to be in this new forum? Internal system trading, Hotel affiliation, cost an arm and leg? 

Where do Desitination Clubs, Ritz and Four Seasons fall in regards to this new forum?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 15, 2007)

the forum subsections will change as well.

but basically:  marriott, wyndham, starwood and hilton will all have their own forums now.

the rest of the resort "systems" or however you want to put it will be in this existing forum with a new name.

Destination clubs already have their own forum up top in the "non traditional" forum


----------



## linsj (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the improvement! I never understood why Marriott has its own forum and Hilton and Starwood don't.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2007)

linsj said:


> Thanks for the improvement! I never understood why Marriott has its own forum and Hilton and Starwood don't.



Look at the number of posts for Marriott - they have far more, and that's why they got their own forum first.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 15, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Look at the number of posts for Marriott - they have far more, and that's why they got their own forum first.



Maybe that is because they have their own forum.


----------



## dmharris (Nov 15, 2007)

How 'bout "Not Marriott"?  ;-)


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 16, 2007)

Brian - when do you plan to launch the new boards?


----------



## Kal (Nov 16, 2007)

dmharris said:


> How 'bout "Not Marriott"? ;-)


 
You almost got it right.....

Marriott *NOT!*


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 16, 2007)

Timeshare Poparie:  Discussion of timeshare networks & clubs which otherwise don't have a dedicated forum to themselves (DVC, Hyatt, Monarch...)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 16, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> Timeshare Poparie:  Discussion of timeshare networks & clubs which otherwise don't have a dedicated forum to themselves (DVC, Hyatt, Monarch...)



Are you misspelling the word here?  Are you meaning to say potpourri?  

I think you should call it, "Resorts Cindy cannot afford."


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't spell.  I'll go with your spelling!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 16, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> I can't spell.  I'll go with your spelling!



At first I thought it was a word I didn't know.  Then I read it phoenetically, if there is such a thing, and I thought, perhaps he meant potpourri.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Brian - when do you plan to launch the new boards?



When doug and I get some free time and finalize the decisions on where everything is going.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Nov 16, 2007)

I think Sarwood needs its own forum as 3/4 of the posts are starwood
I think this forum should remain Hotel based timeshare (Disney/ Hyatt/ HGVC)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2007)

disney is not hotel based...


----------



## DG001 (Nov 16, 2007)

How about "Other Mini-systems"?

I will miss having everything in one bag - I know a lot more about Starwood and FS than I would have because of this forum!

Plus now all the "Hilton vs. Marriott vs. Starwood" posts might be repeated across forums!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2007)

bbs rules prohibit duplicate postings...so that wont be an issue.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 16, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> disney is not hotel based...



Partially it is, The Beach Club, Boardwalk Villa, Villas at Wilderness Lodge are attached to a hotel, and the first phase of Animal Kingdom Villas will be on the 5th and 6th floors of the hotel. The new Villas in Califonia at Disneyland will be part of the hotel. The new Hawaiin Resort will be half hotel and half DVC units. And finally, the construction at the Contemporay Resort is rumored to be a mix of DVC and hotel rooms. 

DVC appears to be moving more to a mixed use of hotel and DVC properties.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2007)

I think mainly as the board and the site itself is inundated with new members who are not as familiar with timeshares as most of you long timers....the largest confusion about some resorts is where to post questions about them.

Disney and "hotel based" dont generate a logical connection to most people (me included)...and one of the reasons we wanted the change.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 16, 2007)

> Originally Posted by TUG Improvements!
> 
> disney is not hotel based...





tomandrobin said:


> Partially it is, The Beach Club, Boardwalk Villa, Villas at Wilderness Lodge are attached to a hotel, and the first phase of Animal Kingdom Villas will be on the 5th and 6th floors of the hotel. The new Villas in Califonia at Disneyland will be part of the hotel. The new Hawaiin Resort will be half hotel and half DVC units. And finally, the construction at the Contemporay Resort is rumored to be a mix of DVC and hotel rooms.
> 
> DVC appears to be moving more to a mixed use of hotel and DVC properties.



With this new arrangements of forums, it will be clear where Disney talk should be. But before I also was thinking that Disney should be added to the hotel board.


----------



## icroyals (Nov 17, 2007)

How about "What's the Points?"


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2007)

It really matters little to most if not all of us in this thread...as most of us know what goes where...

The change is really to improve the layout and descriptions of the forums to ease confusion for newcomers.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 17, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> With this new arrangements of forums, it will be clear where Disney talk should be. But before I also was thinking that Disney should be added to the hotel board.



OK then..."Mickey Mouse Timeshares & the other cast of characters."


----------



## benjaminb13 (Nov 19, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I think mainly as the board and the site itself is inundated with new members who are not as familiar with timeshares as most of you long timers....the largest confusion about some resorts is where to post questions about them.
> 
> Disney and "hotel based" dont generate a logical connection to most people (me included)...and one of the reasons we wanted the change.



 What if we just removed removed  "Hotel Based"? 
I agree with Bill Ive always felt Disney should be included somehow- it would be interesting insight for newcomers and oltime Tuggers as well--- as Disney is really starting to expand out of florida-


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 20, 2007)

_SEE below this isn't the final forum name: _

But, The current title is 

*All Other Timeshare systems: Discussion of other timeshare systems that do not have dedicated forums (e.g. Disney, Hyatt, etc.)*

This  doesn't mean that this forum is only for Hyatt and Disney. But any TS system without is own forum. So I'll expect a lot of questions on VRI, Bluegreen, Sunterra, Shell, Monarch, Celebrity (sp) and the other TS systems.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 20, 2007)

we can keep this thread going...I was just tired last night and removed hotel based....thread final name is still up in the air!


----------



## littlestar (Nov 20, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> hey thats not bad!



Timeshare Networks and Clubs - I too, like Denise's idea.


----------

